# Library Spotlight - Solid State Symphony



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 20, 2017)

Sound examples start a minute and a half in.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 20, 2017)

the last music in your demo is just great !


----------

